# We Got It Home! Damage Free Even!



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Even though we were almost an hour late for our PDI (DH forgot the trucks extended towing mirrors in our garage, so we had to turn around and go all the way back home to get them.







), it all went VERY WELL!







We only found one little area that needed some caulk, but everything else checked out and looked and worked perfectly. They walked us through everything and showed us how to operate every aspect of the Outback, the Equalizer hitch, and the Prodigy brake controller. DH even had me open and close the rear queen bed slide by myself so I would know how to do it without him (and how easy it is) if the occasion ever arose where I would need to do it alone. Hmmmmm...Is he trying to tell me something?









However, DH said that I SHOULD NOT try to close the awning alone. He thinks I'm too small and I don't have the weight or strength to keep the awning from snapping back when retracting it, and I'd probably go flying over the travel trailer if I tried.









We had one mishap on the way home. The plug from the trailer fell out of our truck while we were driving through town, so for about a mile (we had to drive that far to find a place to pull over) we didn't have any lights, turn signals, or trailer brakes. We knew it happened when all of a sudden our brake controller wasn't displaying any readings when DH applied the brakes. We don't think the mechanic who set up our hitch plugged it in very tight, and that's why it fell out. After we pulled over, and DH plugged it back in and checked to see that it was snug, we didn't have anymore problems with it falling out - and trust me, driving on the VERY BUMPY streets of Spokane was a good test to see if the plug would fall out again.

We do have a question though - from time to time we felt a kind of surging (a push/pull sensation on the truck) while towing the trailer home. We didn't always feel it, just sometimes. Is this normal, or do we need to make some kind of adjustment to our hitch? Or, could this be because we were towing an empty trailer with an empty truck, and once the trailer and truck is loaded with all our gear, the push/pull sensation should subside? We have no idea.









Anyway, it was a long, exhausting day - BUT WELL WORTH IT!







(I know, I know...I need to post pictures! I promise I will soon!) action


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

Did the surge feeling occur when you applied the brakes? You should go through the handout with the prodigy and ensure that the controller is dialed in. If the surge occurred without brakes it is probably the TT going over a bump that you did not notice in the truck. If you have never towed a large trailer before there will be some unfamiliar sensations. As long as you feel that the truck was still in control of the TT, you are fine. Pack, leave home, and enjoy.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

I wouldn't' worry about the surge feeling until you load things up. The tongue weight of an empty trailer can give you some odd feelings. Do double check that the water, grey and black water tanks are empty though.

Congrats, enjoy camping.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The porpoising is most likely due to a light tongue weight from not being loaded or having the weight distribution bars set too tight.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Make sure you have the right "B" settings on the Prodigy -- B1, B2, B3 -- I use B2.

Make sure that your WD Hitch is not set to tight -- perhaps drop down a link.. there was a great site somene linked to here on this forum (i cant find it though) that told you how to measure everything first (rear wheel well, rear bumper, front wheel well, etc) and then the same after the trailer was loaded to make sure that the hitch ws set right.. took me some fine tuning to get mine right..

I think that aobut 99.9% of the hitches installed by the dealer is not set right and mainly operational just to get you out of there... once i got my hitch set right I felt no more surges...


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks for the comments everyone.









We didn't feel the surges when we were braking. Mostly we felt them when we were accelerating, especially taking off from a complete stop, and every once in a while we felt the surges just cruising down the road. So I guess we'll wait until we get the trailer all loaded and take it out on our shakedown trip to find out if we still feel the surging, and if we do then we should drop the bars down a notch on our hitch - Is this what we should do?

It's great having a site like this! DH and I would really be in the dark without it and all of you to answer our questions! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Glad all went well. Good Luck.

John

PS. I assume you noticed the plug fell out because you ran with your parking lights on as I suggested.


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> Glad all went well. Good Luck.
> 
> John
> 
> ...


That was a great piece of advice by the way!









Actually we noticed the plug fell out when the brake controller's display suddenly quite registering and went blank. (Of course we were looking right at the controller when it happened...you know...It's brand new...kinda like a new toy...and we WERE braking after all...














) I'm happy to report that your parking lights suggestion gave us a quick confirmation of the problem.


----------



## Rayboule (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations on your new 28. Atleast you gat that plug thing out of the way.Great choice on the TT the kids are going to have a blast. Great kids bike parking under that rear slide.

Enjoy,


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I am glad you got your TT home....let the modding begin









Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats on the TT
Let the Mods begin
Don


----------

